# Rear derailleur question



## Desertdog314 (Dec 5, 2021)

So I have a Co op drt 1.1 converted from 3x to 1x on the front. Still stock on rear gears. It has a tourney for it. What would be a budget clutch one that I can swap it out with that would work?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Is that 7-sp? If so you'll have to upgrade your shifter and cassette & chain to get a clutch derailleur. Shimano ones start at 10-sp and I think there are a few off brands that make clutch derailleurs in 9-sp.


----------



## Desertdog314 (Dec 5, 2021)

Yea it’s a 7speed. Haven’t really needed much more at moment. And thank you as well.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

is it this exact bike? Co-op Cycles DRT 1.1 Bike | REI Co-op
12-32 7-speed sounds like a cassette, but it's possible that it's a freewheel. 

if it's a cassette, you can upgrade, but you'll need a new cassette, chain, and shifter to start. Microshift makes the Acolyte group, which has eight speeds and a clutch of some sort. it appears that you can upgrade your whole drivetrain like that for less than $100, assuming you have the tools to do it. you probably need tools to access the cassette and a chain tool, plus some hex wrenches that you should already have.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Microshift advent 9 should be a similar price to the Acolyte & has a clutch. I hear it's a step up from the 8spd.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Funoutside said:


> Microshift advent 9 should be a similar price to the Acolyte & has a clutch. I hear it's a step up from the 8spd.


Before you do anything, make sure you have a 12-32t cassette in back and not a freewheel. Can you take a picture of the 7 gears in the back? We'll know quickly if it's a freewheel or not. You can also type in Shimano 12-32t cassette and then freewheel and look at the images online to tell the difference. The cassette will look like it has more space between the cogs. The freewheels unless they are from Sunrace or DNP are almost always grey or copper colored. The cassettes are usually silver or black. You _will_ notice the color difference between silver and gray. If you have a freewheel, you can't do the 1x conversion because you can't put on a real cassette that has more range. You have to get a new rear wheel that has a freehub instead of a threaded hub, those start at about $60-80 for a QR one. Next thing you know you are going to spend over $300 for the conversion...as long as you are OK with that.

Also remember that if you get the Microshift 9-speed stuff, the main three components must be from them: the shifter, the rear derailleur, and the cassette; only the chain and crankset can be different. A lot of people on other sites said they tried to mix and match the Microshift stuff with other drivetrain components and it didn't work, I assume because the shifter and RD have a very specific pull ratio; not sure why a different cassette would not work though. 

Otherwise, 10-speed is a tiny bit cheaper than 11-speed. Shifter $40-50, RD can vary a lot in price, maybe $50-100, cassette $100-150, make sure it's 10-50t and you may need a derailleur extender, some cheap ones go for around $20. On a QR frame I've noticed that they often don't fit like they do on a more modern frame, so the bike shop may need to shave down your hanger (don't try that yourself). If you do 11-speed with a Shimano M5100 RD, you will not need an extender (thank god) so I think just forgetting 9 or 10 speed and doing 11 makes more sense. 

All that's a decent chunk of change to spend on a bike that retails for $600, again depending on if you need a freehub-based rear wheel or not. But hey it's got hydraulic brakes, tires actually look OK. So it's probably worth upgrading if you really like the bike. You can later do an air fork conversion for $250-300 plus maybe $50 bike shop labor --- personally that's going to help a lot more than 3x to 1x but that's just me, others will say to change the drivetrain first.


----------

